# Fiamma Winder Handle Wall Clips / Mount



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the right size clips to mount my fiamma winding handle to the wall? 

Had a look in B&Q but couldn't find anything suitable.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

our awning came with 2 included

try Johns Cross Motorhomes - they shift an awful lot of Fiamma stuff.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Typical, tried a few different keyword combinations and came up with this:

http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/fiamma-products/fiamma-spares/winder-handle-clip-small


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They look like 15mm od copper pipe clips. B&Q

100
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/11880/Plumbing/Copper-Tube-and-Accessories/Contract-Pipe-Clips-15mm

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15mm-Pipe-Cli...Plumbing_MJ&hash=item3a628a9dc0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't think I've ever seen copper pipes as thin as a fiamma winding handle, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Addie

Don't know if this will help, but it might if your van is on the X250 chassis and has the wide parcel shelf across the top of the windscreen.

I circumcised our winding handle so it is short enough to fit on that shelf.

Still plenty long enough to do the winding, and an easy place to store it out of the way.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That caravantech is just up the A21 road from Johnscross.both places have good accessory shops.
you could phone them both for advice about size.

cabby


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Addie
> 
> Don't know if this will help, but it might if your van is on the X250 chassis and has the wide parcel shelf across the top of the windscreen.


I don't have one of these... maybe because it's a van conversion?

Will check out the local accessory shop this week


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I had the same problem with finding clips. My solution was 15mm pipe clips and then some white velcro strip inside clip,the felt side of velcro, not the barb side.
Nick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

look what I got on ebay  
Fiamma Clips

Easy to Google with the part no.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Good buy!

Wanderhome got them for me for about £3 in the end


----------

